# vpn verbindung



## webraccoon (18. Dezember 2003)

hallo forum,

ich habe eine vpn verbindung zwischen zwei xp-pc's hergestellt.
soweit ich das überblicken kann, funktioniert auch alles. zumindest gibt es keine fehlermeldungen.

wie kann ich denn jetzt auf die daten des servers zugreifen?
windows explorer? internet explorer? oider was muss ich noch installieren bzw. welchen dienst muss ich starten
oder brauche ich dafür noch einen bestimmten client?

danke für die antworten
gruss
webraccoon


----------



## Ben Ben (19. Dezember 2003)

was meinst du mit "du willst auf die Daten des Servers zugreifen" ?
willst du remote auf die Oberfläche oder wie?


----------



## webraccoon (19. Dezember 2003)

nein, sowas gediegenes nicht.
ich stelle mir vor, daß vpn ähnlich läuft wie ein normales netzwerk.

so will ich dann auch auf die dateien zugreifen. per windows explorer.
was bringt mir sonst eine vpn verbindung, wenn ich nicht auf den remote computer zugreifen kann

gruss
webraccoon


----------



## Tabris (9. Januar 2005)

Der einfachste und schnellste Weg aug Rechner im lan/vpn zuzugreigen wenn die Verbindung steht is einfach "\\xyz" in die Adressleiste vom Arbeitsplatz einzugeben, wobei "yxz" für den Computernamen steht 

mfg tabris


----------

